# Turmoil in the Golden Ring: A Slavic themed game in the cold (Full)



## johnsemlak (Nov 21, 2004)

_*The citizens of the Golden Ring have lived in peace and prosperity for decades.  Invasions by the hoards of centaurs from the east, the villainy of the Kolduny, and the wars with western neighers have been in the past for most people's memory.  Recently, however, some strange occurances have led to rumors that evil is now stirring again.  No one can be sure what the cause is, but some villagers are afraid again.  And winter is just now setting in, and the local wise women say it's going ot be a cold one...*_




This will be a PbP game set in a fantasy version of medieval Russia.  The campaign will use real-world geography and to a lesser extent real-world history, with significant modifications.

The campaign will use rules from the books _Frostburn_ and _Frost and Fur_ (By Monkeygod Enterprises).  *Neither book* is necessary to play, however.  They will be used primarily for DM information, though some character options from the books will be available.  Frostburn will be the primary source of rules on campaigns in cold regions, with Frost and Fur adding some Slavic flavor.  Character creation will be kept close to the core rules, though people with either of the above books will be able to use some options presented.

The setting will be mythic, fantasy Russia.  It will be loosely based on some historical elements from AD 700-1300 and later.  Most of the standard fantasy D&D assumptions will apply however.  Religion will be pre-christian, there will be no firearms, etc.   I am using the Ars Magica sourcebook, _The Dragon and the Bear_, for some background info, as well as _Gurps: Russia_, and my own knowledge (I am an American who has lived in Russia for nearly 10 years).

Standard D&D races will exist, with some adaptation for flavor.  PC races will be described below.  Monster races such as orcs and giants will exist as well, though be uncommon.  However, the east and north of the 'Golden Ring' will include vast expanses of uncivilized land, the inhabitants of which few have survived to tell...  In short, just about anything that could exist in fantasy D&D could exist in this campaign.

The campaign will begin in Russia's 'Golden Ring', a group of towns situated to the north-east of what is now Moscow.  The towns include Vladimir, Suzdal, Rostov, Yaroslavl, Sergeev Posad, Kostroma, Ivanovo, & Murom.  It will be assumed that all these towns exist, regardless of when they when actually founded.  (a quick google search should reveal a little about these towns).  Other towns existing in Medieval Russia include Moscow, Ryazan, Vologda, Novgorod, and (far away ot the south and west) Kiev.  In the golden ring, The largest and most important town is Vladimir, with about 5000 inhabitants.  Ohter towns are somewhat smaller.  The distant cities of Novgorod and Kiev are somewhat larger.

The campaign could take the PCs to areas beyond the Golden Ring, perhaps to the east or to the north.  Travel to the far west (i.e. to central and western Europe) will be outside the scope of the campaign.

PCs need not be from the Golden Ring, but they should have a reason to be there at the start of the campaign.

Disclaimer--Though based on historical Russia, I have taken a number of liberties in creating the setting and background.  I will try to make these clear so confusion between real-world Russia and fantasy Russia is kept to a minimum.  Changes/simplifications I have made to ethnic groups are done for the purpose of creating a fantasy setting and are not meant to be offensive.

Intested players should post characters below, or you can email me at johngocska at yahoo dot com

*Character Creation*

PC creation will be kept as close to core as much as possible.  Thus, most of the rules for PC races and classes from _Frost and Fur_ will not be used, except where noted.

Rules: 3.5 Edition
Number of players: 3-5 (I'll probably take a maximum of 4 applicants and reserve one spot for a friend.)
Abilities: 32 point buy
Starting Level: 3 (or ECL equivelent); Starting XP is midway between 3rd and 4th.
Starting Gold and Equipment--Use standard rules in the DMG for 3rd level characters.
HP: Maximum at first level, 3/4 (round up) afterwards.
Alignment: no evils

Available Resourses:  3.5 Core Rulebooks, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Complete Arcane, Races of Stone, Frostburn, Frost and Fur.   Material from non-core books should be approved before use.

*Available Races:*

Humans:  Humans will be standard PHB humans.  Players should choose one of two culteres: Vikings and Slavs.  Game differences between the two will be minimal.  Vikings invaded from the west a long time ago and are now entrenched in Slavic lands, often in positions of power in towns (particularly Novgorod to the west).  Vikings are less common in the Golden Ring but sometimes are there as visiting dignitaries, traders, merchants, or, possibly raiders.

Slavs are have inhabited the lands of the Golden Ring and surrounding areas for a long time.  Most are villagers (Commoners), working as either farmers or other peasant trades.  Slav characters should take Slavic names.

*Dwarves*--Dwarves in the Golden Ring are mostly immigrants from lands to the west.  In the larger cities (Vladimir, and to the west Novgorod and Kiev) there are small dwarven quarters.  The dwarves work mostly as craftsmen, engineers, etc.  

*Elves*  Standard PHB elves are, like the dwarves, immigrants from the west.  Inhabiting mostly large cities, they (rarely, albeit) come to the Golden Ring and other Slavic cities as diplomats, artists, or travellers.

Subrace--Deep within the Russian forests exist a distant brethren of the western elves, the leshii (Wood Elves in D&D terms).  They rarely venture from their secluded forest homes but have been known to do so.  They are viewed with some suspicion by humans (but also with respect for their closeness to nature).  They are thought to be a bit primitive by their western kin.

*Gnomes*  Like dwarves, Gnomes work in larger Slavic cites as craftsmen, working as gemcutters, jewelers, artists, architects, etc.  They tend to live alongside dwarves, or sometimes elves.  The are greatly valued for their craftsmenship but thought by slavs to be a bit whimsical and tricky.

*Halflings*  Halflings are culturaly the most changed race for this campaign.  Halflings this campaign live to the south of Slavic lands, from near what is now the Caucasus mountains.  They live and work in many Slavic cities as shopkeepers, innkeepers, etc, often trading foods they import from more southern lands such as dried fruits.  In this campaign, Halflings are loosely based on Armenian and other ethnic groups from the Caucuses region now inhabiting Russia.  PCs should choose an Armenian name; see here for ideas.

*Uldra*  A new race from _Frostburn_, this race primarily lives in the far north.  They have little contact with humans, but some have been known to travel among human lands.

Half-elves are pretty standard.

Half-orcs are not a suitable race for this campaign.

*Classes*

All standard PHB classes except Monks are available normally.  This is a non-Psionic campaign, so no psionic classes.

Players with _Frost and Fur_ may also take the Volhov class.

*Barbarians*  -  Humans either from the far north or the east, from uncivilized lands.  The lands to the north and east are generally very sparsely populated, and are good places for 'Barbarians' to originate.

*Bards*  -  Storytellers are very common in slavic lands and tell stories (_bylini_ of Heroes (usually, the Bogatyri) battleing monsters and invaders).

*Clerics*  Standard PHB 'battle clerics' are a bit inappropriate.  Players should try to design a less militaristic cleric.  For information on deities, please see a post further down.

*Druids*  Especially common among the Uldra and Leshii, but also have human practicers.  The forests of Russia are vast and and and good settings for druids.

*Fighter*  Pretty standard

*Monk*  Inappropriate for this campaign.

*Paladin*  Though slightly different than the typical heavyily armored knight of Western Europe, Paladins exist in Slavic lands as champions of good and defenders of the villagers against evil.  They often worship St. Demetrius.

*Ranger*  The forests of Russia make Rangers feel at home.  Rangers are often warriors for hire travelling from city to city.

*Rogue*  Pretty standard

*Sorceror*  Viewed with suspicion, these practicers of magic are rare and generally keep to themselves.  PC sorcerers would be advised to be discreet with their magic.

*Wizards*  Like sorcerors, they are rare and viewed with suspicion, sometimes confused with the evil _Kolduni_.  Wizards PCs should also be discreet with their magic.

I will also allow the following alternate core classes:  Spirit Shaman, Cloistered Cleric


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 21, 2004)

*Turmoil in the Golden Ring: Deities*

Most deities in thsi campaing will be from a Slavic pantheon.  All those described in _Frost and Fur_ (Page 223-4) are available.  The deities there are: Dahzhbox, Khors, Mokosh, Perun, Simargl, Stribog.

If you don't have Frost and Fur, this website provides some information.  Players can email me to ask about the Game information for the deities.

I am supplementing the Pantheon in Frost and Fur with the following Slavic deities:

*Mysets*
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Portfolio: Travel, Lunar Cycles
Domains: Fey (BoED), Travel, Moon (Player’s Guide to Faerun), Night
Favored Weapon: Whip

*Dogoda/Dodola*
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Porfolio: Mild Calm weather, Birds, 
Domains: Weather, Air, Law, Birds, Healing
Favored Weapon: Staff

*Beilbog*
Alignment: Neutral Good
Porfolio:
Domains: Healing, Good, Peace, Travel
Favored Weapon: Staff










*Jarovit*
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Porfolio: War	
Domains: War, Destruction, Strength, Chaos
Favored Weapon:  Greatsword

*Lada*
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Portfolio: Love, Beauty
Domains: Chaos, Charm, Good
Favored Weapon: Dagger









*
Volos*
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Portfolio: Underworld, Wealth, Trade, Magic, Ruler of Horned animals
Domains: Chaos, Animal, Magic
Favored Weapon: Dagger











The above deities are also described in the link I posted above.

Here are two more deities available:

*Krukis*
Alignment: Lawful Good
Portfolio: Blacksmiths, Craftsmanship, 
Domains: Artiface, Community, Fire, Earth, Good
Favored Weapon: Warhammer

Actually a Baltic deity, Krukis is worshipped by craftsmen and various foreign tradsment and craftsmen.

*St. Demetrius*
Alignment: Lawful Good
Portfolio: Honor, War, Valor, Justice
Domains: Good, Law, War, Strength
Favored Weapon: Longsword

In real-world history St. Demetrius was an obscure saint.  Here he represents the archtype deity of justice, valor, etc.  St. Demetrius was an epic hero of long past who battled many powerful foes, including giants, evil Kolduni (wizards), hoards of invading barbarians, etc.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 21, 2004)

Excellent, I was looking for you on your last thread!  I'll be up for making that character in a bit, I think a druid sounds good.  Just wanted to let you know that I'm still interested.

TZ


----------



## Yair (Nov 21, 2004)

I would definitely be interested in joining, if possible. (I like the setting - in fact, I'm running an ArM game in the same area.)

Would a Human (Mongol) Barbarian fleeding the wrath of Ghengis Khan will be out-of-period/inappropriate? [Somehow I get the feeling the steep-nomads will be Centaurs. Appropriate, I must say.]
Otherwise, if there are pagan-worshipping or "philosophy-worshipping" paladins in the campaign then that is my preference, if not then a druid.

Yair


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 22, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> I would definitely be interested in joining, if possible. (I like the setting - in fact, I'm running an ArM game in the same area.)
> 
> Would a Human (Mongol) Barbarian fleeding the wrath of Ghengis Khan will be out-of-period/inappropriate? [Somehow I get the feeling the steep-nomads will be Centaurs. Appropriate, I must say.]
> Otherwise, if there are pagan-worshipping or "philosophy-worshipping" paladins in the campaign then that is my preference, if not then a druid.
> ...



 I waivered on allowing the mongols as a playable human race, but as you guessed, I am having centaurs represent the horseman to the east (This campaign will take place 'before' the Mongol invations, but their were similar horseback invaders earlier).  

Paganism will be the standard religion, using the Slavic pantehon so a Paladin following an appropriate slavic god is appropriate.  Ilya Muromets may be a useful legend for inspiration.  I believe there are several appropriate gods for paladins available.  I'll post a little more info on the Slavic Pantheon in a bit.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 22, 2004)

I'd love in on this game.

I'm thinking a Slavic ranger character, probably going the archer route.  Sort of ice hunter type guy, probably taking Winter's Mount feat to boost his animal companion.

How would you feel about the Unearthed Arcana Favored Terrain ranger variant, allowing him to take tundra as a favored terrain instead of some race as favored enemies.

Basic charsheet up:

Ivan Coldrunner
Male Slavic Ranger 3
Alignment: N
Height: 5' 10”
Weight: 145lbs
Hair: Greying
Eyes: Grey
Skin: White
Age: 33

Str: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 10 (+2) [2 points] 
Wis: 14 (+0) [6 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Racial Abilities:  1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities:  Favored Terrain: Tundra, Track, Wild Empathy, Track, Combat Style (archery), Endurance

Hit Dice: 3d8+6
HP: 26
AC: 16 (+4 armor, +2 Dex)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
 Reflex +5 [+3 base, +2 Dex]
 Will +3 [+1 base, +2 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +3/+6
Melee Atk: MW Blue Ice Longsword +7 [1d8+4 damage]
Ranged Atk: MW Mighty +3 Composite Longbow +7 [1d8+3 damage]
Ranged Full Atk: MW Mighty +3 Composite Longbow +5/+5 [1d8+3 damage]


Skills (42):
 Handle Animal +6 [6 ranks, +0 Cha]
 Heal +10 [6 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat]
 Knowledge: Geography +6 [6 ranks, +0 Int]
 Knowledge: Nature +6 [6 ranks, +0 Int]
 Listen +8 [6 ranks, +2 Wis]
 Spot +8 [6 ranks, +2 Wis]
 Survival +10 [6 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Feat]

Feats:
Weapon Focus: Composite Longbow (1st level)
Self Sufficient (1st level human bonus)
Cold Endurance (3rd Level)
Track (Ranger 1st Level)
Rapid Shot (Ranger 2nd Level)
Endurance (Ranger 3rd Level)

Languages: Slavic

Equipment:
MW Mighty +3 Composite Longbow (700)
MW Blue Ice Longsword (810)
Dagger (1)
MW Chain Shirt (250)
Potion CLW x6 (300)
Potion CMW x2 (600)

Money: 30 gp, 8 sp, 10 cp

Appearance:  Ivan is a thickly built man entering his middle age.  His hair is beginning to go grey and his skin is leathery from the constant cold he lives in.  Despite this, Ivan is a powerful person and projects all the frailty of a rock.

Personality:  Ivan is a gruff person, but live through a snowstorm or two out in the open and he’ll warm to you (so to speak).  Ivan is distrustful of “city folk,” understanding that their easy lives have made them soft and untrustworthy, but he is willing to reserve judgment until after a person has had a chance to show their worth.


----------



## Ry (Nov 22, 2004)

I would also love to play; some kind of glaive-wielding barbarian/fighter type; at home in the tundra, but more martially inclined.  The setting really intrigues me, and despite being Canadian, I've never played in a cold-themed setting.  You might like Atanarjuat (Canadian National film board piece, amazing authentic Inuit epic from around AD 1000, set in the area now called Nunavut).


----------



## Ry (Nov 22, 2004)

If you'll have me, I'll go with a Viking descended barbarian-fighter (mild on the nomadic aspects of a barbarian, heavy on the fighter - someone who would be at home in Leif Erikson's halls).  Think of a musclebound warrior in thick furs and medium-armor.

This game looks really promising; historical background, cold-themed setting, and (it looks like) a very setting-appropriate party.  There's room for the druids to act as the truly spiritually connected members of the party, and  having interactions with fey that prove it.  For the warriors, the de-emphasis on arcane magic might make room for monster battles that seem more like the ones in epic sagas like Beowulf.  Hmm... very exciting stuff...


----------



## Yair (Nov 22, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Paganism will be the standard religion, using the Slavic pantehon so a Paladin following an appropriate slavic god is appropriate.  Ilya Muromets may be a useful legend for inspiration.  I believe there are several appropriate gods for paladins available.  I'll post a little more info on the Slavic Pantheon in a bit.



*nods* Paladin it is. I'll do some internet searching for background and post a character today.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh, just wanted to add, no evil characters.  I'll add that.  Chaotic Neutral is allowed though


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 22, 2004)

I'd love to play in this game if you'll have me. I've toyed with running a cold climate campaign for my home group, but have never played in on. And darkages Russia sounds interesting 


Character concept:Burian Slavochka

   The son of a wandering mercenary,Andrej Slavochka, Burian was intiated into the rites of battle at an early age. He travelled across much of Russia until his father was crippled in battle, losing his right hand. Taking what he had saved his father established a small stead along the edge of the forest near Vladimir. There the youth hunted and explored,r anging many miles into the brooding woodlands. Over time his love of the forest grew into a deeped connection and he learned how to request favors from the spirits of the forests...

(he would be a fighter 1/druid 2) Full stats to be posted later tonight (EST)


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I believe we have 5 players so far.  For now, we'll keep recruiting alternates until all 5 have posted ready-made PCs.


----------



## Yair (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is my paladin, I'd welcome any comments. I hope the background and choices fit.
And I used Nac Mac Feegle's character as a template, so thanks 

*Misha Yaroslav*
Male Slavic Paladin 3
Alignment: LG
Height: 5' 11”
Weight: 145 lbs
Hair: Black and short
Eyes: Black
Skin: White
Age: 16

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Con: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 11 (+0) [3 points] 
Cha: 17 (+3) [13 points] 

Racial Abilities: 1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities: Aura of Good, Detect Evil at will, Smite 1/day, Divine Grace, Lay On Hands, Aura of Courage, Divine Health

Hit Dice: 3d10+0
HP: 26
AC: 16 (+4 armor, +2 Dex)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft (50 ft. horse)

Saves:
Fortitude +6 [+3 base, +0 Con+3 Cha]
Reflex +6 [+1 base, +2 Dex+3 Cha]
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis+3 Cha]

BAB/Grapple: +3/+5
Melee Atk: MW Scythe +6 [2d4+3 damage] OR with full PA +3 [2d4+9 damage]
Ranged Atk: Spear +5 [1d8+2 damage, 20' thrown range increment]

Skills (18 ranks):
Concentration +3 [3 ranks+0 Con]
Diplomacy +5 [2 ranks+3 Cha]
Handle Animal +9 [5 ranks +3 Cha+2 feat]
Profession (farmer) +4 [4 ranks+0Wis]
Ride  +10 [4 ranks+2 Dex+2 feat+2 synergy]

Feats:
Animal Affinity (level 1)
Endurance (bonus human feat)
Power Attack (level 3)

Languages: Slavic

Equipment:
Heavy horse (200 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Saddle, Riding (10 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Scythe MW (318 gp, 2d4 x4 damage, 10 lb.)
Hide armor +1 (1165 gp, 25 lb, -2 ACP)
Spear x 2 (4 gp, 1d8 x3 damage, 20' range increment, 6x2 lb.)
Handaxe (6 gp, 1d6 x3 damage, 3 lb.)
Potion of _bull's strength_ x2 (300 gp)
Potion of _endure elements_ x3 (50 gp)
Oil of _magic weapon_ x3 (50 gp)
And 91 gp is coins, goods, and miscellaneous items.
Total: 2700 gp.
Encumbrance: Light 58 lb./Medium 116 lb./Heavy 175 lb. (currently Light at 38 lb.)

Appearance: Misha is a fairly typical Slav, although a bit taller and more impressive than the norm. He sits astride a massive black draft horse, and wielding a mean-looking scythe. He wears the pelt of a wolf-like monstrosity with terrible claws, sharp jaws, and a goblinoid-like face now used as a cowl [a Barghest]. 

Background: Born as a farmer's son in a small village near Yaroslavl, he was respected in his community from a young age. Recently, his wife and daughter fell victim to a beast from the forest while he was away working in the fields. As he was weeping over them an old man approached him. He picked up Misha's scythe, which was strangely transformed, and goaded him to avenge their deaths. Misha went out to slay the beast. He bested it and now wears its pelt and hide, but he was not satiated by its defeat and seeks to carry his vengeance further.

Personality: A simple man, Misha is not one to devise tricky plans or contemplate the nature of things. He is a devout Slav and attributes his powers to the good Slavic deities, but has not devoted himself to any one deity in particular. Above all, Misha is now an obsessed man – a man seeking retribution and vengeance, and an understanding of what has brought out the events that led to his loved one's deaths.

Grisha: Horse, Heavy
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 3d8+6 (19 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9 
Attack: Hoof –1 melee (1d6+1*) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves –1 melee (1d6+1*) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +4 
Feats: Endurance, Run 
Environment: Temperate plains 
Organization: Domesticated 
Challenge Rating: 1 
Advancement: — 
Level Adjustment: — 
The statistics presented here describe large breeds of working horses such as Clydesdales. These animals are usually ready for heavy work by age three. A heavy horse cannot fight while carrying a rider.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy horse is up to 200 pounds; a medium load, 201–400 pounds; and a heavy load, 401–600 pounds. A heavy horse can drag 3,000 pounds.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Nov 22, 2004)

I'd like to be involved too if possible, would like to play a Rogue of some sort. Just let me know if I should roll up a sheet or not.

thanks.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 22, 2004)

Yair and Nac Mac Feegle -- Characters look fine at first glance.  I'll look more carefully in a bit.

Micar Sin, rycanada, taitzu -- Looking forward to your characters.

Raurth -- Thanks for your interest.  You'll be an alternate, If a place opens up I'll call on you.


----------



## Ry (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's Cholodny's backstory.  Cholodny's a Barbarian 1/Fighter 2.  I'll post his stats later tonight (I know his feats and stats, just have to work out skill points and specifics of his values).  He'll be a mobile fighter built for attack, but between medium armor and no shield... he's a little light on the defense.

Just a couple of questions as I'm putting this together.  Are the feats Hold the Line, Monkey Grip, and Power Critical from Complete Warrior OK?  (It's important for my initial feats, what I'm building towards, and whether my lower AC will be a problem)  Do you have Dragon 290? (It has a bunch of detail for Dark Ages eastern europe, seems like it's directly relevant, but I'm not sure if the deities listed there line up with yours.)

My character's name is Cholodny Lraj (quiet L, stronger R), and he borrows some of his background from another campaign that never really got off the ground.  

Cholodny’s home is in the far north-west (Scandinavia-equivalent); he is the son of a coward, and had little hope of either friendship or recognition near home.  An older family in the same region used its power and influence to justify an attack on lands lost long ago to Cholodny’s family.  Odds were against Cholodny’s family, but there was considerable hope that old favors might be called in to form a small, but significant opposition.  Once it became clear that this would not stop the forced acquisition, hope faded.  

Cholodny’s father abandoned the family's small holdings and left the battle for the estate unfought – abandoning Cholodny and his mother.  They were allowed to stay on as serfs; Cholodny was five at the time.  The work eventually killed his mother, but Cholodny was strong, fast, and tough, and survived as the lowliest serf under his masters.  Life was difficult to say the least; Cholodny was friendless and often picked on by other serfs as well as the children of the nobles who moved into his family's holdings.  Despite his size, he was of course forbidden to harm the other serfs and especially the young nobles, who used this fact to smear him with the label cowardice.  Cholodny left not for any particular quest, but because he had grown up strongest and fastest, toiled for everyone else’s benefit, and still was universally hated and called a coward.

Cholodny carries a signet ring, which his father left behind before deserting his family and holdings.  While Cholodny believes it has some connection to his father, he is not actively pursuing the matter.  

Cholodny is motivated almost entirely by a need for affiliation and recognition; he does not need fame, but deep down he desperately wants to be respected as a skilled warrior. This respect can come from nearly anyone who acts with sincerity. He is True Neutral not out of a need for balance, but out of non-commitment to any particular ethos (he has some good tendencies, particularly in regards to helping those being ganged up on). Likewise, Cholodny is only nominally devoted to [the most appropriate neutral or chaotic good warrior god].

Cholodny is reasonably tall, and thickly built, especially at the shoulders. His hair is a dark brown tangle that hangs about halfway down his back and over his shoulders. His clothes are simple, tending towards grey furs. He always carries his glaive in hand; if this violates some local custom, he will switch to using it as a walking-stick or with his sack loosely attached (ready to slide off if needed). Only if confronted by guards will he put it onto his back.

Reason for heading to Golden Ring.

Cholodny left home over four years ago, and has headed "onward" ever since, trying to put as much distance between himself and his homeland as he could.  This hasn’t taken him as far as one might think, but it has involved him with several groups of unsavoury bandits, highwaymen, and mercenaries.  After a brief, recent tangle with a backstabbing partner, (in which he almost lost his life), Cholodny finds himself searching for people he can trust, that can also find some use for his skills.  But since his only skill is killing, he's prepared to wait.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 23, 2004)

Burian Slavochka
Slavic Male Human
Alignment: Neutral Good
Fighter 1/Druid 2
Age: 18
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 140
Hair: Sandy-brown, close cropped
Eyes: Green
Skin: tanned and slightly leathered

Str: 13 (+1) 
Dex: 15 (+2)
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 10 (+0)

Racial Abilities: 1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities: animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy, woodland stride

Hit Dice: 1d10+2d8+3
Total HP: 25
AC: 17 (+3 armor+2 shield+2 Dex)
Initiative: +2 (+2 dex)
Speed 30ft (50ft horse)

Saves:
Fortitude +6 [+5 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +2 [+ base, +2 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +2/+4
Melee Atk: +1 Refthi Axe (to hit:+4) (damage:1d8+1/x3) (type: S/B) (weight: 7lbs)
Ranged Atk: Shortbow (to hit:+4) (Damage:1d6/x3) (type) (weight:2 lbs)

Skills: (22 sp= +6 (human)+8(1st level fighter)+8 (2 levels druid)

Climb: 4 (3 ranks+1 str)
Heal:  5 (3 ranks +3 wis)
Ride:  8 (4 ranks+2 dex +2 animal affinity)
Spot: 5 (2 ranks +3 wis)
Survival: 6 (3 ranks +3 wis)
Swim: 5 (4 ranks +1 str)
Knowledge (nature): 3 (3 ranks+0 int)
handle animal: 2/6 (0 ranks +2 animal affintiy /+ 4 with animal companion)

Feats:
point blank shot (1st level)
mounted combat (human)
precise shot (fighter)
animal affinity (3rd level)

Languages: Slavic

equipment:
Refthi Axe +1 (2010 gp) (his fathers and his prized possesion)
Darkwood large shield (257 gp)
Reindeer Hide armor (15gp)
Shortbow (30 gp)
Cold weather outfit (8 gp)
flint & steel (1 gp)
Healers kit (50gp)
Horse (75gp)
riding saddle (10gp)
saddle bags (4gp)
potions of cure light wounds: (4 potions)  (200gp)
20 arrows (1gp)

Money: 39 gp remaining

History:
The son of a wandering mercenary,Andrej Slavochka, Burian was intiated into the rites of battle at an early age. He travelled across much of Russia until his father was crippled in battle, losing his right hand. Taking what he had saved his father established a small stead along the edge of the forest near Vladimir. There the youth hunted and explored, ranging many miles into the brooding woodlands. Over time his love of the forest grew into a deeper connection and he learned how to request favors from the spirits of the forests... Once his father passed on, Burian took up the meager remnants of his fathers funds and equipment and set off to seek adventure for himself.



Animal companion:
special abilities: link, share spells,bonus trick:work

Damek: Horse, Light
	Large Animal
Hit Dice:	3d8+6 (19 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class:	13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+2/+8
Attack:	Hoof –2 melee (1d4+1*)
Full Attack:	2 hooves –2 melee (1d4+1*)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities:	Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats:	Endurance, Run
Challenge Rating:	1
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
The statistics presented here describe smaller breeds of working horses such as quarter horses and Arabians as well as wild horses. These animals are usually ready for useful work by age two. A light horse cannot fight while carrying a rider.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a light horse is up to 150 pounds; a medium load, 151–300 pounds; and a heavy load, 301–450 pounds. A light horse can drag 2,250 pounds.


----------



## Ry (Nov 23, 2004)

Cholodny's Stats:

Str 18
Dex 16
Con 14
Int 8
Wis 8
Cha 8

As mentioned in his background, Cholodny is strong, fast, and tough, in that order.  He does not display intelligence, wisdom, or charisma in any significant degree.

Race: Human
Class: Barb 1/ Fighter 2
Feats: Weapon Focus (glaive), Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave.
Skills (in breastplate): Climb +6, Jump +6, Swim +4, Listen +3
Skills (out of breastplate): Climb +10, Jump +10, Swim +8, Listen +3

Equipment:  _+1 Glaive_, Breastplate, Composite Longbow, 20 arrows, Fur Clothing (from Frostburn), Cold Weather Outfit, Explorer's Outfit, Waterskin, Backpack, Signet Ring, 8 Days Rations, Flint & Steel, Great Club, Bedroll, and 40 gp, plus 69 sp left.  Weight: 100 lbs, Light load.

Attacks: 
_+1 Glaive_ +9, 1d10+7, Crit 20/x3, Reach 10 ft.
Composite Longbow +6, 1d8, Crit 20/x3, Range inc 110 ft.
Greatclub: +7,  1d10+6, Crit 20/x2.

Special Abilities: Rage 1x/d for 7 rounds.

Speed: 30 ft (in breastplate)
Initiative: +7
AC: 18 (3 Dex, 5 Breastplate), Touch 13, Flat-footed 15.

Combat Method: Stand in front of the party, using many attacks of opportunity paired with Cleave to dispatch foes as they attack.  Rage if things go badly.

I hope I haven't forgotten anything, but there it is.

Saves: Fort +7, Ref +3, Wil -1

Grapple: +7


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 23, 2004)

Before I stat this character, are there any feats or classes in _Frostburn_ or _Frost and Fur_ that would be applicable to a straight druid?  FYI:  I probably will be using feats out of _Complete Divine_.  Lemme know!

TZ


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2004)

OK, here's what we got so far--

Yair -- Paladin
nycamada -- Barbarian/Fighter
Micar sin -- Druid/Fighter
Nac Mac Feegle -- Ranger
taitzu52 -- (Druid?; character not up).

Raurth Snowfang -- Alternate


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Before I stat this character, are there any feats or classes in _Frostburn_ or _Frost and Fur_ that would be applicable to a straight druid?  FYI:  I probably will be using feats out of _Complete Divine_.  Lemme know!
> 
> TZ





If you have a good character build from the Complete Divine you might just stick with that.

I don't know if any spells that improve druids specifically, but there are anumber that help spellcasters in the cold.  Some improve spells with the cold descriptor, some improve spellcasting at cold temperatures or during storms, etc.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 24, 2004)

For a complete compendium and description of feats from many sources, go to http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/featsform.pl?all,all

This has a lot of spellcasting feats that draw on being very, very cold.

On a side note, I find it great the way our party has no arcane magic.  I think this is the first time I've played without some kind of wizard or sorcerer, and I think it ought to be fun.


----------



## Ry (Nov 24, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> On a side note, I find it great the way our party has no arcane magic.  I think this is the first time I've played without some kind of wizard or sorcerer, and I think it ought to be fun.




I'll second that.


----------



## Nantonaku (Nov 24, 2004)

*Ok John I am in the enworldloop*



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> OK, here's what we got so far--
> 
> Yair -- Paladin
> nycamada -- Barbarian/Fighter
> ...




I would also like to Join. What kind of character do we need to add to the party so far?

Regards,

Nantonaku


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 24, 2004)

Nantonaku said:
			
		

> I would also like to Join. What kind of character do we need to add to the party so far?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nantonaku



 No problem Nantonaku (Nantonaku is a friend I reserved a place for from the start.)

The characters created so far are listed above.  The most glariing weakness is there is no wizard/bard/sorcerer.  One of those might fit about right.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually I just want to add my two cents and say I think it would be great to have a party without a devoted arcane character.  That said, a Nordic bard could be pretty cool.


----------



## Yair (Nov 24, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> For a complete compendium and description of feats from many sources, go to http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/featsform.pl?all,all



That's a pretty impressive list of feats!

Ancestral Relic seems interesting. But it is from BoED   Johnsemlak, may I take it?


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually, I'm going to go Druid2/Sorcerer1.  If we have the alternative in, lemme know.  I can give you a statline in a few clicks here.  Sorry guys, holiday week at work is killing me!!  I'll have it up by tonight.

TZ


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 24, 2004)

This is the second draft of my character, I appologize for the edits.

Brata Scythor
Slavic Male Human, Steppes Origin
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1 
Age: 38
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 120
Hair: Black, shaggy
Eyes: Brown, slightly Asian
Skin: pale

Str: 10 (+0) 
Dex: 11 (+0)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 17 (+3)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Racial Abilities: 1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities: animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy, woodland stride

Hit Dice: 8+1d8+1d4+6 (8+6+3+6)
Total HP: 23
AC: 13(+2armor +1 shield)
Initiative: +0 (+0 dex)
Speed 30ft

Saves:
Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +0 [0+ base, +0 Dex]
Will +8 [+5 base, +3 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +1/+1
Melee Atk: MW Scimitar (to hit: +2) (damage: 1d6/18-20x2) (type: S) (weight: 4 lbs.)
Ranged Atk: MW Light Crossbow (to hit: +2) (Damage: 1d8/19-20x2) (P) (weight: 4 lbs.)

Skills:

Bluff:  3 (1 ranks +2 cha)
Concentration:  5 (3 ranks +2 con)
Handle Animal: 7 (5 ranks +2 cha)
Heal:  4 (1 ranks +3 wis)
Listen:  4 (1 ranks+3 wis)
Spot: 4 (1 ranks +3 wis)
Survival: 10 (5 ranks +3 wis+ 2 nature sense)
Swim: 1 (1 ranks +0 str)
Knowledge (arcana): 2 (2 ranks+0 int)
Knowledge (nature): 7 (3 ranks+0 int +2 nature sense +2 synergy)


Feats:
Spell Focus (conjuration)(1st level)
Augment Summoning (human)
Spontaneous Healer (3rd level)
Summon Familiar (Sorcerer)

Languages: Slavic

Spells:

Druid: 3/2 per day
Sorcerer: 5/4 per day (15% spell failure)

Arcane 0 Level:
Arcane Mark 
Mage Hand
Message
Prestidigitation

Arcane 1 Level:
Charm Person
Sleep

equipment:

MW Scimitar (315 gp) 
Leather Armor (15gp)
MW Wooden Buckler (165)
MW Light Crossbow (330 gp)
Pearl of Power Level 1 [druid only] (1000 gp)
Cold weather outfit (8 gp)
flint & steel (1 gp) 
potions of cure light wounds: (4 potions) (200gp)
potions of shield of faith +2: (2 potions) (100gp)
potions of jump: (2 potions) (100gp)
potions of magic weapon: (2 potions) (100gp)
potions of endure elements: (2 potions) (100gp)
20 bolts (2gp)


Money:  264 gp remaining (mostly in gems)

History:

Brata was born to a tribe in the foothills of the Caucasus Mountains.  Their ancient way was a simple one, move with the seasons and find food and shelter where they may.  But one fall, as they prepared to leave their warmer grounds near the Urals, the raiders came.  Brata was very young, and a sickly child at that.  His mother hid him in the brush and fled, hoping he would find a better fate than being thrown onto the rocks for sport.  That is where the crone found him.  Brata remembers looking up into her milky cataract eyes as the seized him out of the bushes.  With a wave of here hand, the raiders fled before her, and she took young Brata off, off into the wild.

In the dark winters of his growing years, the crone showed Brata many things.  She showed him the ways of the natural world, of plant and beast.  But she also showed him other things, she said that strange mark on his side was a gift from the gods, and that he should never show this gift to other men, lest it become his curse.  Brata waited on the crone for many winters, seeing to her every need, while the nearly blind hag brewed her concoctions and scryed the future in bowls of gore.  She looked into a bowl of roots and eyeballs and blood one day, and said that Brata would once again have to join the world of men in the West.  She was dead within a moon.  Brata never looked back.


Animal companion:
special abilities: link, share spells, tricks (1 bonus): attack, down, stay, defend, track, come, heel

Maka: Wolf
	Medium Animal
Hit Dice:	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class:	14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+2/+3
Attack:	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack:	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Trip
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1
Feats:	Track, Weapon Focus (bite)
Challenge Rating:	1
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—

Familiar:
special abilities: Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link


Grieg: Owl
	Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:	1d8 (8 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average)
Armor Class:	18 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/–11
Attack:	Bite Talons +5 melee (1d4–3)
Full Attack:	Talons +5 melee (1d4–3))
Space/Reach:	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	-
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities:	Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills:	Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6*
Feats:	Weapon Finesse
Challenge Rating:	1/4
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 25, 2004)

Interesting. We're heavy on Druidism, should make for interesting interactions with the townsfolk  I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 25, 2004)

Micar Sin said:
			
		

> Interesting. We're heavy on Druidism, should make for interesting interactions with the townsfolk  I'm really looking forward to this!



 Yeah, this should really tie in with the age-old traditional Slavic 'closeness' no nature.  For a little character flavor, you might consider learning a bit abou gathering mushrooms and berries


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 25, 2004)

OK character list so far:

Yair -- Paladin
nycamada -- Barbarian/Fighter
Micar sin -- Druid/Fighter
Nac Mac Feegle -- Ranger
taitzu52 -- Druid/sorceror
Natanako -- ??.

Raurth Snowfang -- Alternate

We should begin this weekend, by the way;  I'll be a bit swamped at work the next couple of days; but I"ll check this thread if any questions come up.

Once we start, I'll try to maintain of rate of updates every one-two days.  Hope everyone can keep up with that; on the flip side, I hope it's fast enough for everyone.

I haven't had a chance to thoroughly check the character stats yet; it's not my strong suit honestly.  Any peer checking you guys do would greatly be appreciated.

Oh, and the Book of Exalted Deeds is an OK source.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 25, 2004)

BTW, in real life, 

-does anyone speak Russian; or

-has anyone traveled to Russia?

EDIT:  Neither is required.


----------



## Yair (Nov 25, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> BTW, in real life,
> 
> -does anyone speak Russian; or
> 
> -has anyone traveled to Russia?



I have a Russian friend


----------



## Ry (Nov 25, 2004)

Nay and nay.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 25, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> BTW, in real life,
> 
> -does anyone speak Russian; or
> 
> ...




I speak no Russian, and the closest I've ever been is Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic.  Cute girls though!


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 25, 2004)

The closest I get is speaking German moderatly well. I've got a friend who was a Russian major in college, but otherwise I'm afraid I've gotta join in on the nay side.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2004)

I have some minor knowledge of Russian history but that's all.


----------



## Nantonaku (Nov 26, 2004)

*However*

I think that the Anti Magic feeling pervades this group. I am in the mood to have a female half-elf fighter. Hope that will fit in. I will role her up tomorrow if that is ok.

Da Vai.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmm. I don't think it is so much 'anti-magic' as it is 'anti unnatural magic' or at least what is seen that way. I.e. as druids we are drawing our power from the land, while a wizard is drawing his power from book learning, and using formula to warp the world to his will... or some such.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 26, 2004)

*double post*


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 26, 2004)

The finished version of my character is up.  Thanks for your patience.

TZ


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 27, 2004)

I've set up a Rogues Gallery thread, please post your finished PCs there:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1876709


----------



## Ry (Nov 27, 2004)

I have posted as requested; any chance at some answers about those Complete Warrior feats?


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for posting your PC rycanada.  Feats from tghe Complete Warrior should be OK.  I can't find your question, can you reposted if you're still wondering?


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2004)

Damn missed the recruitment call. Have fun John! I'm sure this will be a blast!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 27, 2004)

Character's up in the RG.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 27, 2004)

*Vladimir*

Here is a little information about Vladimir, the starting point of the adventure.

*Vladimir (Large town)*
AL: LG
Population: 5000 (93% Human (88% Slavic and 5% Viking), 1% Dwarf, ½% Elf, ½% Gnome, 4% Halfling)
Gods: Dazhdbóg (LG), Khors (NG), St. Demetrius (LG), and others( 

GP Limit: 1500

Important figures:
Vladimir Monomakh, Prince of Vladimir (Aristocrat/Fighter):  Known as a good and fair leader.  He is relatively young, and succeeded his father Vcevolod who passed away several years ago.  He has not had to deal with many hard times duing his reign.  He resides in a mansion within the Vladimir Kremlin (Kremlin is a Russian word for ‘fort’ or ‘citedal’) in the town center.

Svetlana (Aristocrat): wife of Vladimir, and known as one of the most beautiful woman in the Golden Ring.

Timofei, Priest of Dazhdbog (Cloisetered Cleric)  Timofei is Vladimir’s leading cleric and the main priest of the chuch of Dazhdbog in the town center.  An old man, he is considered wise and very holy.

Igor Sokolov--captain of the guard/constable (Fighter/Aristocrat/Paladin).  He is in charge of the towns security, and also is a follower of St. Demetrius.  

Vyachislav Bogatov (Aristocrat/Expert) A leading merchant of the town.  He owns on of the larger shops, and controls much of the local fur trade.

Vadim Traktirov (Commoner)--Owner of ‘The White Stallion’, one of Vladimir’s larger inns.  

Parounag Buryatin-- (Halfling Expert) Owner of ‘Guriya’, another popular inn.

Balin Oakenshield -- (Dwarf Expert/Fighter), a highly regarded weapon smith and owner of a well stocked weaponshop.

*
Bogolubovo (Hamlet)*
AL: NG
Population 100 (97% Slavic human)
Gods: Dazhdbog, Mokozh

Bogolubovo’s is a village about 5 miles to the east of Vladimir.  It is most known for the church of the god Mokozh called the Intercession on the (River) Nerl, located outside the village on a large meadow.  It is a popular pilgrammage site for worshippers of Mokozh and others paying homage to her.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 27, 2004)

My character is up in the RG thread


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyway, would llike to be placed on the alternate list.


----------



## Ry (Nov 28, 2004)

The three feats were Hold the Line, Monkey Grip, and Power Critical (mentioned in Cholodny's backstory post).  BTW, is the backstory OK, should it be changed, or will it really not matter anyway?


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2004)

I posted the character in the RG thread. The _Ancestral Relic_ feat was taken instead of Animal Affinity (after much contemplation).


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 28, 2004)

I too will be replacing one of my feats in the RG.  I realize now that _Spontaneous Healer_ has an out of class prereq skill needed.  Sorry guys, I was trying to take one for the team!!

TZ


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I too will be replacing one of my feats in the RG.  I realize now that _Spontaneous Healer_ has an out of class prereq skill needed.  Sorry guys, I was trying to take one for the team!!
> 
> TZ



Heh, I suppose I better not get more than 9 hp [my lay on hands] in wounds then 
Thanks anyways!


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> The three feats were Hold the Line, Monkey Grip, and Power Critical (mentioned in Cholodny's backstory post).  BTW, is the backstory OK, should it be changed, or will it really not matter anyway?



 Feats look ok; Backstory is fine.  Thanks


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

*Posting Rules*

I'll list the rules for posting here; I may add more stuff to this post as I remember.


  I will create an OOC thread in the 'Talking the Talk' forum.  All out of character/metagaming talk (and communication to the DM) should go there.

 I will create a game thread in the 'Playing the Game' forum, obviously.

Begin all posts with your character's name, race, and class in the title section.

Try to post at least every 1-2 days.  Rule of thumb--when in doubt, post.  The more people post, the better chance the game has of surviving.

  Please post character quotations in a colored font of some sort.  

 Use Italicized font for character thoughts.  Please take advantage of this feature.

  Character actions may be put into standard font.    However, use boldface font to refer to mechanics (e.g. references to feats, spells, *defensive stance*, etc.

I will allow players to make their own die rolls for attacks, damage, many skills, etc.  Post results in Boldface font.  I will make all rolls for Initiative, Knowledge checks, and Listen, Spot, and Search checks.  During combat, if players dont' post their rolls, I will make them myself.

During combat, I will post once to mark the beginning/end of each round.  each character should strickly make one post for each round.  If players are veyr late in posting during combat, I may have to make decisions on their actions (In all such cases I will base such decisions as closely as possible on the character's actions the previous round.

I do reserve the right to make judgements about player's actions to speed up play during combat and non-combat.  Basic rule, if you want to post your character's actions yourself (of course you do ), post them.


Any questions?


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Anyway, would llike to be placed on the alternate list.



 Definitely


----------



## Yair (Nov 29, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Any questions?



No.


----------



## Nantonaku (Nov 29, 2004)

*Sorry for the delay*

My PC got hit by a water buffalo. Will have charachter up in a jiff...rough draft at least...


----------



## Nantonaku (Nov 29, 2004)

*My Character.....very rough miore soon.*

Stanislava Cymashedshinova
Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Druid 3
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16  
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities: 

Class Abilities: 

Hit Dice:
Total HP: 
AC: 
Initiative:
Speed 

Saves:
Fortitude 
Reflex
Will


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

Nantonaku said:
			
		

> Stanislava Cymashedshinova
> Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
> Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
> Druid 3
> ...





Nantanoku, 

I can make the following updates to your character:

_
Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Druid 3
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16  
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities: 

 Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
Class Abilities: 

*Animal Companion (Ex)*: A druid may begin play with an animal companion selected from the following list: badger, camel, dire rat, dog, riding dog, eagle, hawk, horse (light or heavy), owl, pony, snake (Small or Medium viper), or wolf. If the campaign takes place wholly or partly in an aquatic environment, the following creatures are also available: crocodile, porpoise, Medium shark, and squid. This animal is a loyal companion that accompanies the druid on her adventures as appropriate for its kind.

A 1st-level druid’s companion is completely typical for its kind except as noted below. As a druid advances in level, the animal’s power increases as shown on the table. If a druid releases her companion from service, she may gain a new one by performing a ceremony requiring 24 uninterrupted hours of prayer. This ceremony can also replace an animal companion that has perished.

*Nature Sense (Ex):* A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

*Wild Empathy (Ex)*: A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.

A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Starting at 2nd level, a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.

*Trackless Step (Ex)*Starting at 3rd level, a druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

Hit Dice: 3d8 +6
Total HP: 28
AC: 
Initiative: +2
Speed 

Saves:
Fortitude +5
Reflex +3
Will +3_


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

*Russian Glossary*

I'm posting a modest Russian glossary of useful words for this campaign.  This is just a start; I'll add to it later.

Privetsviye! -- Hello (formal)
Privyet! -- Hi
Dobrye Den -- Good Day


Korchma -- Tavern
Traktir -- Inn
Medovukha -- A Russian alcohol similar to mead (vodka was not introduced to Russia until the time of Peter the Great)
Kvass -- A non-alcholic drink made from fermeted bread
Mors -- A drink made of cranberries and other berries.
Blini -- A Russian pancake
Pelmeni -- meat dumplings

Knaz -- A Russian prince
Boyar -- Russian nobles
Tysiatsky -- A military commander in a Russian city

Volhov  -- A priest of the Slavic Pantheon (Plural Volhovy)
Koldun -- A member of a sect of evil wizardry in Slavic lands (Plural Kolduny).
skomorokhi -- Slavic minstrals or bards

Gospodin -- a respectful term for a man (Plural Gospoda)
Baba -- a respectful term for a woman.
Dedushka -- A respectful term for an elderly man (lit 'grandfather).

Bylini -- Russian folk tales, recited by bards
Bogatyri -- Mythic slavic heroes of extreme size, strength, and power.

izba -- heavy log cabin
Banya -- a Russian bathhouse

Domovoi -- A small guardian spirit of a home
Rusalka -- Female wood or water spirit
Vodanoi -- a water spirit

Boloto -- a swamp
Luk -- A meadow
Polyana -- A glade
Reka -- A river
Gora -- A hill or mountain
derevo -- a tree
les -- a forest


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 30, 2004)

Ummm, in regards to that character, a 2nd level druid would have 2nd level spells, but Wis 11 only allows 1st level spells.  Unless you're planning on being something other than a druid I'd raise the ole' wisdom a bit.


----------



## Nantonaku (Nov 30, 2004)

*Ya Hatel Fighter Ni Druid....esvini.*

John,

Sorry for the faux paux.....I actually do want a fighter and thanks for the links will have her up and running later today I hope.

Nantonaku......


Fighter not a druid. Sorry for the mistake.


Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
FIGHTER: 3rd level.
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16 
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities:

*	Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
*	Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
*	Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*	+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
*	+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
*	Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
*	Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
Class Abilities:


Hit Dice: 3d8 +6
Total HP: 28
AC: 
Initiative: +2
Speed 

Saves:
Fortitude +5
Reflex +3
Will +3
__________________
Moscow D&D Club

Quote from recent game session: Savage Species is a big book of cheese. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by johnsemlak : Yesterday at 07:08 PM.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 30, 2004)

nantanaku said:
			
		

> Ya Hatel Fighter Ni Druid....esvini.




_Nichevo strashno_


Fighter definitely makes more sense.  Let me update a few bits for you:

_*
Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
FIGHTER: 3rd level.
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16 
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities:

*	Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
*	Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
*	Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*	+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
*	+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
*	Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
*	Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
Class Abilities:


Hit Dice: 3d10 +6
Total HP: 34
AC: 
Initiative: +2
Speed: Base 30'

Saves:
Fortitude +5
Reflex +3
Will +1
*_

You will need to select 4 feats (1 as a level character; bonus feat as a fighter; one as a 2nd level fighter, and one as a 3rd level character); I'll email you some recommendations.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 1, 2004)

Nichevo strashno


Fighter definitely makes more sense. Let me update a few bits for you:


Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
FIGHTER: 3rd level.
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16 
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities:

* Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
* Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
* Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
* +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
* Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
Class Abilities:


Hit Dice: 3d10 +6
Total HP: 34
AC: 
Initiative: +2
Speed: Base 30'

Saves:
Fortitude +5
Reflex +3
Will +1


Four Feats:

CLEAVE [GENERAL]
ENDURANCE [GENERAL]+4 checks and saves.
EXOTIC WEAPON PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]+1 base attack bonus
GREAT CLEAVE [GENERAL]+4

Skills:

Weapon-2points
Heal-2 points.

Weapons and Equipment:
Longbow, composite 100 
Arrows (20)
+1 Sword, bastard 35 gp 

+1 Banded mail  +6 
Shield, light steel 9 gp +1 

So far so good.will add more in a minute.....1864gp so far me thinks....


You will need to select 4 feats (1 as a level character; bonus feat as a fighter; one as a 2nd level fighter, and one as a 3rd level character); I'll email you some recommendations


----------



## Yair (Dec 1, 2004)

Nantonaku: for Cleave you need to also have Power Attack (which is a very good feat anyhow). 
For Great Cleave you need a BAB of +4, and you currently have +3. So you can't get it yet (you will be able to take it on your next level, however, assuming you take it in Fighter).


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 1, 2004)

*Updated Character*

Stanislava Cymashedshinova:
Thanx for the patience. sorry for the delay..I am ready to play. Add anything if necessary please oh Might DM>.......BOWing.........

Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
FIGHTER: 3rd level.
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16 
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities:

* Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
* Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
* Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
* +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
* Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
Class Abilities:


Hit Dice: 3d10 +6
Total HP: 34
AC: 
Initiative: +2
Speed: Base 30'

Saves:
Fortitude +5
Reflex +3
Will +1


Four Feats:

CLEAVE [GENERAL]
ENDURANCE [GENERAL]+4 checks and saves.
EXOTIC WEAPON PROFICIENCY [GENERAL]+1 base attack bonus
Power Attack

Skills:
Languages: Elven. Russian.Tartar

Weapon-2points
Heal-2 points.

Weapons and Equipment:
Longbow, composite 100 
Arrows (20)
+1 Sword, bastard 35 gp 
Dagger 2 gp 

+1 Banded mail +6 
Shield, light steel 9 gp +1 

Potions;
cure lite wounds: 4 bottles.
Jump:1 bottle
Protection from Evil 1 bottle
Pass without Trace 1 bottle

Etc:

Horse, light 75 gp 
Saddle Riding 10 gp 
Saddlebags
3x Traveler痴 outfits 1 gp 
Waterskin 1 gp 
Pole 10-foot 2 sp 8 lb. 
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lb.1 
Bell 1 gp ・/td> 
Blanket, winter 5 sp 3 lb.1 
Block and tackle 5 gp 5 lb. 
Bottle, wine glass 2 gp ・/td> 
Lock, Average 40 gp 1 lb. 
Cold weather outfit 8 gp 7 lb.1 

History:

Staninslava was born in the Northern montains of the Urals about 100 leagues north east of Perm. She was the child of an Elven Mother, Arendeltheil, and a alcoholic Father, Volodya. Thogh she loved both of them the continual violence on the part of her father due to alcohol drove her to be more aggressive and and confrontational in disposition. She finally ran away from home for a more sane environment.

She sought and found the company of a small group of traveling elves in Western Siberia. It was there she leaned the art of the sword and the perfection of her Mother's tongue. She occasionally seeks clandestine meetings with her Mother but remains bitter towards her father. As a result Men are not high on her list of romantic encounters, especially men of the human race. 


So far so good.will add more in a minute.....2386.gp ok?


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 1, 2004)

*Yair*

Thanx for the note. Changed it to Power attack. 

Sorry . Sent your message as a bad Post by Accident. I need a hammer  on the head....


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Nantonaku. 

Looks good.  Let me just tidy things up a little more 

_

Stanislava Cymashedshinova:

Slavic Half-Elf/Half Slavic Human, From northeast of Perm in the Urals
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
FIGHTER: 3rd level.
Age: 32
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 105
Hair: Black, long and straight.
Eyes: Deep Blue, elven
Skin: pale

Str: 16 
Dex: 14 
Con: 15 
Int: 9
Wis: 11
Cha: 12 

Racial Abilities:

* Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
* Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
* Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
* +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
* Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
Class Abilities:


Hit Dice: 3d10 +6
Total HP: 34
AC: (Armored) 20
Initiative: +2
Speed: Base 30' (20' in armor)

Saves:
Fortitude +5
Reflex +3
Will +1

Base Attack Bonus: +3
Attacks:-
-*+1 Bastard Sword* +7, dmg d10 +4
-Composite Longbow +5, dmg d8



Four Feats:

CLEAVE 
ENDURANCE +4 checks and saves.
EXOTIC WEAPON PROFICIENCY (Bastard Sword) 
Power Attack

Skills:
Languages: Elven. Russian. Centaur (in this setting, Centaurs play the role of the 'eastern hoards of attacking horsemen).

Craft Weapon (?)-2points
Heal-2 points.

Weapons and Equipment:
Longbow, composite 100 
Arrows (20)
+1 Sword, bastard 35 gp 
Dagger 2 gp 

+1 Banded mail +6 
Shield, light steel 9 gp +1 

Potions;
cure lite wounds: 4 bottles.
Jump:1 bottle
Protection from Evil 1 bottle
Pass without Trace 1 bottle

Etc:

Horse, light 75 gp 
Saddle Riding 10 gp 
Saddlebags
3x Traveler痴 outfits 1 gp 
Waterskin 1 gp 
Pole 10-foot 2 sp 8 lb. 
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lb.1 
Bell 1 gp ・/td> 
Blanket, winter 5 sp 3 lb.1 
Block and tackle 5 gp 5 lb. 
Bottle, wine glass 2 gp ・/td> 
Lock, Average 40 gp 1 lb. 
Cold weather outfit 8 gp 7 lb.1 

History:

Staninslava was born in the Northern montains of the Urals about 100 leagues north east of Perm. She was the child of an Elven Mother, Arendeltheil, and a alcoholic Father, Volodya. Thogh she loved both of them the continual violence on the part of her father due to alcohol drove her to be more aggressive and and confrontational in disposition. She finally ran away from home for a more sane environment.

She sought and found the company of a small group of traveling elves in Western Siberia. It was there she leaned the art of the sword and the perfection of her Mother's tongue. She occasionally seeks clandestine meetings with her Mother but remains bitter towards her father. As a result Men are not high on her list of romantic encounters, especially men of the human race. _



			
				Nantonaku said:
			
		

> So far so good.will add more in a minute.....2386.gp ok?




Looks ok.

Nice background.  Nothing more slavic than an alcoholic father named Volodya


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 1, 2004)

It takes a village....

Have I missed the IC thread, or am I just impatient?

TZ


----------



## Ry (Dec 1, 2004)

3 questions for johnsemlak; 

1.  Any chance of us seeing a campaign area map?  
2.  Is it OK if I take the info you've given out in this thread and make some .rtf player handouts for quick reference?
3.  How much of the Russian language are we expected to use during the campaign?  Could we keep it to a single-sided page (that seems to work well with the cant in planescape games)?


----------



## Ry (Dec 1, 2004)

2 more questions:

4.  In combat, do we have to wait until our initiative comes around before we post?
5.  When we post rolls, do you want us to post both the number rolled and result (*18+7=25*), or just the result (*25*)?


----------



## Ry (Dec 1, 2004)

1 more question:

6.  Choldony's not very devout, but what warrior god would he most likely call his own (Cholodny's Neutral noncomittal, and identifies himself as a professional soldier)?  I don't have Frost and Fur.


----------



## Ry (Dec 1, 2004)

Even more questions:

7.  If our characters are killed, do the alternate players come in, or can we make new ones?
8.  Are gnomes from the west, like dwarves, or are they from the same region?
9.  What are the Kolduny?  What did they do that was so evil?  How do you tell if someone is a Kolduny, compared to say, just a Bard or Druid?
10. What western neighbours were at war with the Golden Ring decades ago?


----------



## Ry (Dec 1, 2004)

And more...

11.  Any chance you have examples of a bylini of the Bogatyri?


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm finding Deities to be the most confusing bit of the information released so far; for example, are Dazhdbog and Khors the same entity?  What are their domains?  Do these gods actually form a pantheon of some kind, or are they kind of randomly collected?  Do they feature in each others' myths?  What's the difference between the deities and the Bogatyri?  (If you have to e-mail info, my e-mail is rycanada at yahoo dat com).


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It takes a village....
> 
> Have I missed the IC thread, or am I just impatient?
> 
> TZ



Yes, you missed it. It is here.


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> 3 questions for johnsemlak;
> 
> 1.  Any chance of us seeing a campaign area map?



Johnsemalk, if you want I can extract maps from The Dragon and the Bear and edit them (so if you want me to, I can make a campaign map or give you a .bmp to work on or whatever).


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> 9.  What are the Kolduny?  What did they do that was so evil?



In ArM they are priests of evil deities, or perhaps sorcerers devoted to them. Their evil acts include human sacrifice and the prepetuation of winter and other aspects of their deity's portfolios.
But of course, I have no idea waht they are in this campaign.


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> And more...
> 
> 11.  Any chance you have examples of a bylini of the Bogatyri?



Johnsemalk previously referred me to the tale of Ilya Muromets. See also bylines, and a bit on bogatyrs. Perhaps that helps?


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> I'm finding Deities to be the most confusing bit of the information released so far; for example, are Dazhdbog and Khors the same entity?  What are their domains?  Do these gods actually form a pantheon of some kind, or are they kind of randomly collected?  Do they feature in each others' myths?  What's the difference between the deities and the Bogatyri?  (If you have to e-mail info, my e-mail is rycanada at yahoo dat com).



I too would find a more consolidates and complete accounting of the pantheon very useful.

And I have a question of my own, though a technical one:
why do we have two OOC threads?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, lot's of questions...

I'll get to them as soon as I can.  Thanks for helping out, Yair.

Yeah, I understand hte deities are a bit confusing.  I'll post a list of the ones in Frost and Fur, with the essential information about them.

Back shortly...


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> 3 questions for johnsemlak;
> 
> 1.  Any chance of us seeing a campaign area map?




I have a map and I need to scan it; I'll try to get it up tomorrow.[/quote]



> 2.  Is it OK if I take the info you've given out in this thread and make some .rtf player handouts for quick reference?




Will do.  Might have to be over the weekend, but I'll do it by then for sure.



> 3.  How much of the Russian language are we expected to use during the campaign?  Could we keep it to a single-sided page (that seems to work well with the cant in planescape games)?




None at all.  A little would be helpful for flavor, of course, but it's not necessary to use Russian words at all.

I provided the glossary to 1) provide some examples of Russian cuisine, 2) Understand words for some Russian officials, and 3) perhaps understand names from their root words a little better.  Forexample if you run into a monster known as a Bolotnoi, you may be able to guess what sort of creature it is.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It takes a village....
> 
> Have I missed the IC thread, or am I just impatient?
> 
> TZ




Sorry, I should have made an annoucement here.  

IC thread is up and running :
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1883370#post1883370

I've tried to post all the relavent links to my sig.  Remember, my sig is visable only on my first post in each page.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> 2 more questions:
> 
> 4.  In combat, do we have to wait until our initiative comes around before we post?




No, that would be ideal, but it's just not realistic IME.  You can post anytime after I announce the round begins.



> 5.  When we post rolls, do you want us to post both the number rolled and result (*18+7=25*), or just the result (*25*)?




I'm easy.  It would be best to post both the die roll and the modified result, but I won't make it a strict rule for now.  I will assume that the final number in boldface is your final, modified result.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> 1 more question:
> 
> 6.  Choldony's not very devout, but what warrior god would he most likely call his own (Cholodny's Neutral noncomittal, and identifies himself as a professional soldier)?  I don't have Frost and Fur.




Perun, who is Chaotic Neutral, might be a good choice.  He is widely worshipped and is a definte war god.  Jarovit is another, slightly more chaotic, war god.

I'm sorry about the confusion on deities.  I was a bit wary about reprinting info straight from another book.

As I said, I'll list the complete Slavic Pantheon in a bit.  I'll give the essentials (Alignment, domains, and favored weapon), and write up a brief description of my own.)


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Will do.  Might have to be over the weekend, but I'll do it by then for sure.




Oh, actually I meant that I could put them together, and I kind of did during the day (that's why I ended up with so many questions).  It's up to you, but this might save you some work:


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Even more questions:




No problem;  Give's me a chance to boost my post count 



> 7.  If our characters are killed, do the alternate players come in, or can we make new ones?



You'll be allowed to make a new character if you want.  


> 8.  Are gnomes from the west, like dwarves, or are they from the same region?



  Gnomes are, pretty much like dwarves, from the west.  I'm not getting into details about how the western nations are organized.  Assume that they are human dominated but with pockets of dwarves, gnomes, and elves as in most fantasy worlds.


> 9.  What are the Kolduny?  What did they do that was so evil?  How do you tell if someone is a Kolduny, compared to say, just a Bard or Druid?




In game terms they are evil arcane spellcasters.  I'll do a write up on them.  They are closest to wizards (i.e. they use spellbooks).



> 10. What western neighbours were at war with the Golden Ring decades ago?




The Varangians (Vikings) are the most significant former enemy.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> I'm finding Deities to be the most confusing bit of the information released so far; for example, are Dazhdbog and Khors the same entity?  What are their domains?  Do these gods actually form a pantheon of some kind, or are they kind of randomly collected?  Do they feature in each others' myths?  What's the difference between the deities and the Bogatyri?  (If you have to e-mail info, my e-mail is rycanada at yahoo dat com).



 Dahzdbog and Khors are similar, both widely worshipped, but are different in the following:

Dahzdbog represents teh rising and setting of the sun, and its cycles.  His domains are Law, luck, sun, good

Khors represents the fiery sun itself.  He is a man with a dog's head as well as horns. His domains are Fire, Sun, and Good


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> And I have a question of my own, though a technical one:
> why do we have two OOC threads?




I had intended this thread to be devoted to discussion of the characters, and the new OOC thread to be used during the campaign.  Perhaps it's not necessary.  Any ideas?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll get to postting some more details on the Kolduni, the bogotiry, the deities, and the setting later today.  

Have I missed any questions?  Any more?


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

Just note my attached handouts 5 posts ago, might save you some work.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 2, 2004)

I'd say keep one OOC thread..otherwise we're having to switch back and forth... If it gets confusing we can always create another thread...


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2004)

Micar Sin said:
			
		

> I'd say keep one OOC thread..otherwise we're having to switch back and forth... If it gets confusing we can always create another thread...



 OK, this will be the only OOC thread.  I'll ask the other one to be closed.

I've edited my signature appropriately.


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

> A useful term of respect to a man (usually older) is 'Gospodin' (Plural 'Gospoda'). (Hello Gospodin Ivanov'). The female equivelent (in medievel times) is 'Baba'



Just putting this in for future reference, then...


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

About that detect evil - isn't it spell-like, so doesn't it require a more obvious casting?  I always thought it weird that Paladins can just kind of know who's good and evil, without others knowing they're detecting.  Not that it matters here.


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> About that detect evil - isn't it spell-like, so doesn't it require a more obvious casting?  I always thought it weird that Paladins can just kind of know who's good and evil, without others knowing they're detecting.  Not that it matters here.



Yep, it's a spell-like ability. None of that materials/gestures/words nonesense - I just sense evil. I can kinda taste it. It tastes like chicken   
Seriously, I think it's one of the coolest paladin abilities, and have no problem with it.
It does require concentration, though - so there is something obvious going on. Others DO know you are detecting, if they pay attention - that's why they get an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

So can l assume that Cholodny, who's actively looking for signs of good party members, would notice detect evil?  Because he wouldn't mind hooking up with a paladin one bit - less likely to get stabbed that way.


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> So can l assume that Cholodny, who's actively looking for signs of good party members, would notice detect evil?  Because he wouldn't mind hooking up with a paladin one bit - less likely to get stabbed that way.



I think he can recognize that Misha's mind is elsewhere and he can be cought off-guard (AOO), but to recognize that he is preoccupied with detect evil of all things I would personally require a pretty high Spellcraft check; this is johnsemark's game though...


----------



## Ry (Dec 3, 2004)

OK, I just proceeded as normal then.  

Question for johnsemlak about the format: Are the little OOC sidenotes that I used to explain the IC actions OK?  I won't use them every time, but I thought they'd get lost in this thread, and be hard to connect up with the particular actions they're trying to explain.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 3, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> OK, I just proceeded as normal then.
> 
> Question for johnsemlak about the format: Are the little OOC sidenotes that I used to explain the IC actions OK?  I won't use them every time, but I thought they'd get lost in this thread, and be hard to connect up with the particular actions they're trying to explain.



 No problem.  Short Out of Character comments (marked OOC of course) are fine.  I agree that posting them in the main game thread can often help speed up gameplay.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 3, 2004)

*Slavic Pantheon--updated*

Here's a bit more info on the primary gods of the slavic pantheon.  I'll expand on this a little later.

More gods can be found here

Dahzhdbog, Khors, and Simargl are the most widely worshipped gods.  Assume all towns have a temple/church to each.

Mokosh is also widely respected, and frequently given offerings.

Stribog is feared but given offerings during winter for protection from his wrath.


*
Dahzhdbog*  AL: LG  Domains: Law, Luck, Sun, Good  Weapon: Club
Dahzdbog is the god of sunlight, happiness, justice, and destiny.
Giver God from "dati" - to give. He emerges from his Eastern palace every morning in a two wheeled, diamond chariot, pulled by twelve fire-breathing horses with manes of gold. He travels across the heavens each day. Some believe that he emerges each day as a beautiful infant and would age until his death as an old man in the West. Dazhdbóg is also a god of justice who sat seated on a purple throne surrounded by his seven judges The morning and evening stars, seven messengers who fly across the heavens with fiery tails(comets) and sometimes, Myesets, his bald uncle - the moon.










*Khors*  AL: NG  Domains: Fire, Sun, Good   
Weapon: Longbow
 Khors represents the power and blaze of the sun.  He is an enemy of all undead.








*Mokosh* AL: N Domains: Earth, Animal, Plant, Fate
Weapon: Sickle

Her name means "moisture" and she may be the personified version of Mati Syra Ziemlja (Moist Mother Earth). Images of her survive to this day in Russianembroidery with arms raised, flanked by two horsemen. She is usually describedas having a large head & long arms. In Onolets, she was believed to walk abroad or spin wool at night and if a sheep mysteriously lost it's hair, it meant that Mokosh had sheared them.

Mokosh is associated with weaving, spinning, and perhaps that is why she is seen as the Goddess of fate. She is also seen as a Goddess of fertility and bounty. 











*Perun*  AL: CG*  Domains: Air, Good, War  Weapon: Throwing Axe
_*Note, I mistakenly said earlier he was Chaotic Neutral_


God of thunder from "per, perk or perg" - to strike. He is described as a rugged man with a copper beard. He rides in a chariot pulled by a he-goat and carries a mighty axe, or strely, sometimes a hammer. This axe is hurled at evil people and spirits and will always return to his hand.  His symbol, an axe, hung on horses to protect them from storms, restore milk to cows, ease labor and grant good luck to newborns and newlyweds.

All big trees are sacred to Perun, but he especially loves the oak. There some oaks are fenced in as sacred to him. Sacrifices to him usually consisted of a rooster, but on special occasions, bear, bull or he-goat might be killed. The sacrificed animal was then communally eaten as they were seen to be imbued with the power of their patron God. 

Perun's arch enemy was the zaltys, a great serpent curled at the base of the world tree.

Temples to Perun tended to be octagonal and on high ground. An idol of him set outside the castle of Vladmir was said to have a silver head and gold moustache - in some accounts, gold mouth.









*Simargl*  AL: LN  Domains: Plant, Protection, Law  Weapon: Sabel (type of sword similar to a scimitar)
Simargl appears either has a hardy human warrior or as a winged griffen wiht a dog's head.  He is a protector of the Tree of Life and all nature.








*Stribog*  AL: NE  Domains: Air, Water, Ice  Weapon: Throwing Axe
Strobog is a gnroled old man with winds rustling his robs.  He is the Bringer of Frost, and a good of hte Winter.  He represents the cruelty of the harsh winter.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 4, 2004)

*Slavic Pantheon--cont.*

This is a re-post of the supplementary list of gods available which I posted earlier.  I've added one god, Volos, some pics, and a few other things

As previously mentioned, more info about the gods can be found here.

*Mysets*
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Portfolio: Travel, Lunar Cycles
Domains: Fey (BoED), Travel, Moon (Player’s Guide to Faerun), Night
Favored Weapon: Whip

*Dogoda/Dodola*
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Porfolio: Mild Calm weather, Birds, 
Domains: Weather, Air, Law, Birds, Healing
Favored Weapon: Staff

*Beilbog*
Alignment: Neutral Good
Porfolio:
Domains: Healing, Good, Peace, Travel
Favored Weapon: Staff









*Jarovit*
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Porfolio: War	
Domains: War, Destruction, Strength, Chaos
Favored Weapon:  Greatsword

*Lada*
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Portfolio: Love, Beauty
Domains: Chaos, Charm, Good
Favored Weapon: Dagger









*
Volos*
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Portfolio: Underworld, Wealth, Trade, Magic, Ruler of Horned animals
Domains: Chaos, Animal, Magic
Favored Weapon: Dagger











The above deities are also described in the link I posted above.

Here are two more deities available:

*Krukis*
Alignment: Lawful Good
Portfolio: Blacksmiths, Craftsmanship, 
Domains: Artiface, Community, Fire, Earth, Good
Favored Weapon: Warhammer

Actually a Baltic deity, Krukis is worshipped by craftsmen and various foreign tradsment and craftsmen.

*St. Demetrius*
Alignment: Lawful Good
Portfolio: Honor, War, Valor, Justice
Domains: Good, Law, War, Strength
Favored Weapon: Longsword

In real-world history St. Demetrius was an obscure saint.  Here he represents the archtype deity of justice, valor, etc.  St. Demetrius was an epic hero of long past who battled many powerful foes, including giants, evil Kolduni (wizards), hoards of invading barbarians, etc.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 4, 2004)

Hmm, the two posts on the Slavic  Pantheon above are supposed to have pics for several of the dieties; I guess images aren't working right now for some reason.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 5, 2004)

I notice that I forgot to post my prepared spells. As of right now they are:

0 level:
light
detect magic
create water
purify food and drink

1st level:
cure light wounds
entangle
magic stone


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 5, 2004)

*Jarovit...For Stanislava...*

I will take Jarovit for now....Can we have more than one Deity to Worship....
i.e. One major and one minor Deity?


M.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 5, 2004)

Nantonaku said:
			
		

> I will take Jarovit for now....Can we have more than one Deity to Worship....
> i.e. One major and one minor Deity?
> 
> 
> M.



 I certainly see no reason why you can't honor two dieties.  You'll just honor them for different things.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 5, 2004)

Micar Sin said:
			
		

> I notice that I forgot to post my prepared spells.




Good point!

0 level:

Cure Minor Wounds
Detect Magic
Resistance

1st Level:

Cure Light Wounds
Produce Flame


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 5, 2004)

*Setting Info*

I have attached a word-compatible document with information about the setting.  It includes most the information I have posted to date.  I have added a little fluff about history, geography, and legends.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 6, 2004)

*John*

Good Idea. Thanx for compiling all of it on one sheet.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 11, 2004)

sorry about not posting..lost my broadband for a bit and just got it back this morning


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2004)

taitzu52, I am adding a few notes to the deity Mokosh that will be relavent to you.

Mokosh as currently written is really a version of the god that was worshipped by Volhovy (clerics), not druids.  She is a nature god, but a god of fertility and agricultre.

One interesting aspect of Mokosh in RL history was that she was often thought of as the human personification of another similar slavic god, Matushka Zemlia.  Matushka Zemlia, however, never had a human form; rather, she was the earth itself.

So, in this campaign Druids will worship the side of Mokosh that is not human-personified, and much more centered on the earth itself.  As such, your character may not be so familiar with the aspects of clerical/volhovy worship of Mokosh, so you are worshipping a different aspect of the same god, so to speak.  Also, you dont' have any ranks in Knowledge (Religion) that might account for some knowledge of the volhovy worship of Mokosh.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 17, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Also, you dont' have any ranks in Knowledge (Religion) that might account for some knowledge of the volhovy worship of Mokosh.




Indeed.  Thanks for the info, I won't take it in game.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually, I'd say you're free to take knowledge religion ranks, though it'd be cross class.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy Holidays, everyone, btw.  If anyone is going to be unavailable during the next week or so, let me know.


----------



## Yair (Dec 24, 2004)

Not a problem on my end.

I won't be pitching in until the conversation is over in all likelihood, but I'm listening...


----------



## Ry (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm fairly available, although it could change, and I might not be able to give notice.  Sorry if Cholodny's kind of in Limbo - I've been reading every post, but haven't had anything to say.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 24, 2004)

Cool, incidentally, I will be pretty much availabe every day for now.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 27, 2004)

My posting may be a little spotty over the next week. My wife has to go in for surgery at some point in the next week or so, but otherwise I'll be around.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 15, 2005)

So.......is this game still running?

TZ


----------



## Nantonaku (Mar 17, 2005)

*Stanislava*

Hi. I do not know. I tried to contact John by email, but have yet to hear from him. Its been idle for a month now hasnt it.


----------

